# Wow. Spirit is Gorgeous.



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can I say that about my own puppy? LOL

Here he is in the van on one of our dog park trips.










And here's Rig, after getting a KISS from a woman at the park! How cute is that??


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

HAHA..love that kiss mark. They are both beauties!

I sure do wish I could spend every second of everyday with my lips glued to a dog!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

That kiss imprint is so cute! Rig almost looks shy and embarrassed about having the evidence right there for all to see LOL! The ears on your Spirit are gorgeous, I just love those ears!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Beautiful!! And I like the 'kiss' on the head. That is so cute.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Love the kiss mark.

Spirit is very beautiful, are you keeping him?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree!.
Did you get him from a breeder?.If yes,would you mind sharing the address cos I love long-hair Shepherd!.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Spirit sure is gorgeous! :heartbeat 
Is he a foster, or are you keeping him?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My husband bought him for me from a breeder! He is not going anywhere, sorry guys! You'll just have to admire him on here in pictures!!!

Not sure the breeder will have another litter, but I will ask! PM me if you want his pedigree. Long hairs apparently don't happen a lot in working lines. I got lucky. Plus he's a bi color, which is the least common GSD color.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Fine. Then I will expect LOTS of pictures! :

I think I've seen about two long-haired bi-colors in my life. It's definitely not common.
Working line, eh? LOL. Have fun with that!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all adorable. : )


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's REALLY mellow! He sleeps cuddled up next to me. I didn't know a non sighthound could be so calm and snuggly! I LOVE THIS PUPPY!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Both of your furkids are gorgeous!!! I love Quiz's kiss print. He does look a little empbarassed.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

LOVE both of your pictures of Spirit and Rig!! Your "kid's" are just ADORABLE!!:smooch:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> He's REALLY mellow! He sleeps cuddled up next to me. I didn't know a non sighthound could be so calm and snuggly! I LOVE THIS PUPPY!


Wow. Calm and snuggly aren't words I usually think of when I hear "working line GSD." You're lucky!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww I'm sorry but kiss-head Rigby is just adorable beyond words!!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Both of them are just gorgeous! The kiss is tooo cute!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spirit and Rig*

Spirit and Rig are both adorable!!

Is Spirit a Black GSD. Forgive my not knowing!:doh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is a bi-color GSD, long haired  Long hair is a show fault, but who cares? I think it's stunning!!!

I LOVE Rig's kissed pic too!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> He is a bi-color GSD, long haired  Long hair is a show fault, but who cares? I think it's stunning!!!
> 
> I LOVE Rig's kissed pic too!


I love, love, love long coated GSD's and I never intend to have any other kind! Spirit is adorable and Ridby's kiss print is so sweet.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

For working lines, the colour dominance goes as follows: sable, black and tan, bi-colour, and finally black.

Our puppy Miya is a solid black working line GSD. The long hair is a recessive trait.


----------

